# spotted turtle eggs



## Iluvemturts (Dec 21, 2007)

I found 3 eggs in the water today. I'm shocked....didnt exspect them as I just checked her 2-3 weeks ago and figured she was done. This make 20 eggs in one year. 
I have them set up in the incubator. Too bad I couldnt mail them to Terry K. so he ( you) could incubate them.....My luck seems to be better if I give them to my mom and she puts them in a flower pot in the window sill. Sound strange??? Yep it is and its true. Only 2 of those (first17) hatched in a flower pot in a window sill. 
So now I'll wait to see if they chalk and survived the water.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 21, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for you 
Good luck.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats great news Tracy.  You had some go full term and pip so your almost there. Just have to keep the incubation medium a bit drier this time around.

Danny


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck Tracy! Danny, what does it mean "pip"?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pip or pipping is when a turtle or tortoise first cuts or breaks the egg and takes it's first breaths.

Danny


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2007)

Shown here is what Danny is talking about. Look at the lower left..







.. the reason I even took this pic is because it was my 1st Brazilian [ cherryhead ] "pip".. and it incubated for 152 DAZE!

Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Dec 22, 2007)

Since this is a 'spotted' topic.. maybe should show spotteds..






A very reliable spotted turtle breeder friend and I agree.. [ since incubation runs 46 - 50 days ] during the 4th week of incubation to cease from adding any humidity to incubation medium. And we both have F2 hatchlings - 2nd generation!

Terry


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! Had no idea what that meant. Have not gotten to the breeding and hatching aspects of torts yet! Tracy, have you not had good success? And the eggs were found in the water? I thought even water turtles laid their eggs on ground. I have seen it in the wild bunches and bunches of times with the painters around here.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 8, 2008)

I hadnt added a ground area yet and she just laid in the water cuz she didnt have a choice....this is what I get for putting it off.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 8, 2008)

Dude I never said "YAY"! I'm a sucky friend! LOL! Anyway... YAY!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL hey Kelly Ive been meaning to tell you...It's not "Dude it's "Dudette" or we could add a Mrs. Dudette to it....hehehehe



LOL


----------

